# Anybody here ever bowhunt WY Region G?



## UtahMountainMan

Thinking about trying to draw a Wyoming Region G deer tag next year to do a high country archery mule deer hunt. 

Just wondering if any of the UW brethren have any experience there and what their opinions on the quality of the hunt are. 

My goals would be to hunt above timberline, be in a remote area with little pressure, and glass and chase 160/170 class style bucks (or bigger obviously but I am realistic).


----------



## mtnrunner260

I believe you will need a point or two to draw G unless you do the special draw and even then you might be a year out.
Most Wyo guys curse all the G & H hunters from out of state and instate to really.
Not what it was 10 years ago but still awesome hunting and even better country to be in.
You will be competing with alot of horse guys but if you don't have horses finding that sweet spot between the bikers & horses can be very productive.
I would suggest picking up David Longs book, public land mulies. He has some applicable insight for hunting that area. 

Good luck


----------



## UtahMountainMan

Hey mtn runner I do have one deer point in wy and I have decent odds if I put in for the special draw. I am looking for info and feedback to see if its worth the special draw price. 

Anyone else here hunt it ?


----------



## shaun larsen

ive hunted it for elk. saw alot of nice deer, especially way off the beaten path. ive got 4 points for deer. cant decide if i want to burn them on a region tag or a unit tag... if you have some time to actually go scout and hunt, it would be worth your money. if you are only going to hunt a couple weekends, id wait until you can draw a tag in the normal draw.


----------



## svmoose

I grew up hunting the unit. I'll most likely be hunting it next year as well. The sweet thing about Wyoming is you can hunt with the bow and then come back with a rifle if you can't seal the deal. You should find some 160+ bucks if you get off the beaten path. Numbers are down, but there are still bucks around.


----------



## wyogoob

UtahMountainMan said:


> Hey mtn runner I do have one deer point in wy and I have decent odds if I put in for the special draw. I am looking for info and feedback to see if its worth the special draw price.
> 
> Anyone else here hunt it ?


I hunt it every year, deer and elk, pine grouse, and sometimes antelope. G is a huge area with some of the biggest roadless tracts in the state. The Star Range and the Wyoming Range have alpine areas. There's not all much alpine stuff relative to the size of the hunt unit. I haven't been up above tree line in the Star Range that much. On the east side of the Star Range is the Way Trail, a 4-wheeler trail. It's not all that far from timberline, in places, and is a good way to access that side of the mountain range.

Walked the Wyoming Range one time from end-to-end, 78 miles, in late August. Much of the trail is above timberline. There were lots of domestic sheep and I didn't find the deer to be any better than in the lower elevations. There is a burn section north of Wyoming Peak that is very good but everyone in 10 states knows about it.

The deer herd in western WY is really struggling right now; over-hunting (there's no limit to the number of resident tags they can sell over the counter) and a bad winter.

There's one place that aways has good deer and I know it hasn't been hunted much in the last two years. It is straight up and down with springs and benches on it. I'm looking at it in this pic from last October:










Any of you guys are more than welcome to stop by the old Goob's house, have coffee, throw a study on some maps, and dig thru a box of Wyoming hunting pictures.


----------



## mtnrunner260

Utahmountainman,
If you put your time in & hunt hard will you have the opprotunity at a 160-170 buck. Absolutely.
As far as the special draw price - only you could answer that.
Let us know either way.


----------

